# Are Any of You Ready to Start Bagging It?



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Mowed the lawn last night and much to my dismay, there were far too many leaves on the grass. especially under the poplar trees. Then some of my oaks are acorned out and now starting to shed some leaves. Damn, it's the first day of September and I might actually have to put the Power Flow Bagger on the machine this weekend since I don't like mulching oak leaves into the grass. Any of you out there facing a similar situation?


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Some Oak and most of the Black Walnut trees are dropping. I will just mow mow mow until they are gone. Too much to bag.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i sweep but no need to do it for another month or so...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Just got the bagger on the Craftsman and mowed early this afternoon. Not many leaves down at all. Anxious to get the 140 here and try out the power flow bagger on it.

We're looking at 74-75 degree weather this week and next. Last week I planted another row of radishes, so I don't expect leaves soon.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The latest dry spell with cool nights has started leaves dropping here. I have a sweeper, don't use it much other than to put some on the garden to till in. Most our leaves get so dry they just turn to dust with the mulcher.

Mark


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

The oaks around my area are always the last to drop leaves.......and having leaves on oaks into late Dec or early Jan is not uncommon. Here its usually the sweetgums that signal fall, as it seem just overnight they turn from a nice green to yellow and red and the next thing are bare.........But this year so fara I think the pine tree's have taken the lead, but I sort of think that is because of the dry weather......but its been raining pineneedles every day now, to the point my grass looks brown, but even with a vac cart etc I am tired of getting them up already


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

We are starting to see some falling, but nothing near where I gotta break out the Mow n vac.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *... Anxious to get the 140 here and try out the power flow bagger on it...*


Greg,
If you haven't used a Power Flow Bagger before, you're in for a treat. In my mind it is absolutely the best leaf collection system where manueverability is limited. I have used pulled behind sweepers, self-propelled chipper-vacs and even borrowed my neighbors Trac Vac to attempt to pick up acorns (unsuccessfully). If you have a lot of flower beds or bushes, just use a handheld leaf blower to shoot the leaves onto the grass then pick them up with the PF. Every fall I call up my JD dealer salesman and tell him I still mad that he didn't sell me one earlier so I wouldn't have wasted money on other systems for first 5 years I had a JD tractor.


----------



## 1075 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Will be my 1st year with Powerflow*

This will be my first year with the Powerflow (and the X595 for that matter). 

Does anyone have any experience with using Gator Blades on the C series decks with the Powerflow for bagging leaves? Thoughts or advise?

Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a set on hand that I am waiting to try out for chopping up leaves with my Deere F525. It has the 48" front deck. The look might aggressive but I have yet to try them out. The Deere dealer I purchased them from my friend is the part manager and he told me that the commercial guys love these baldes and they work much better than the OEM blades. I will post my observations when I put them on.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

1075,
I put gators on last year with my Power Flow Bagger and they worked better than JD stock blades for my 48C deck. They provide higher lift and since JD currently doesn't offer high lift blades on it but I believe does for the larger decks. Another thing I found with my 48C deck was it needed the lip kit to prevent blow back from just in front of the PF unit. If you have a larger deck this might not be a problem but if you do the lip kit is the solution.


----------



## 1075 (Aug 10, 2004)

DeereBob,

Thanks! Did you get the blowout kit or the leaf kit? I'm not sure what the difference is other than the blowout kit is a 2 piece kit and the leaf kit is a 3 piece kit. I do have the typical c series left side blowout when mowing grass. Also, did you notice a difference one way or the other with the amount of buildup on the underside of your deck with the Gators?


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

The Lip (Leaf) Kit consists of 4 pieces that are bolted onto the mowing deck housing protruding in towards the blades. Since I only use the Gators in the Fall with both dry leaves and drier grass there was not any appreciable build up. Since I use a mulch plug in the Spring and Summer, I can't use Gators so I cannot give you a good data point on this issue since you will encounter thicker and moister grass during this period versus the Fall.


----------



## 1075 (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you leave the lip kit on year round?


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

1075,
I remove the lip kit when I change over to mulching. I don't believe that it is compatable with the mulch plug but if you normally side discharge when not bagging I suppose you can leave it on.


----------

